# Another found Paddle on Filter Plant....



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I found a Paddle on the Filter Plant today. 
Describe it correctly and I will get it back to you. 
Brand-Color-Shaft (bent or not).

No Name or PH# on this paddle?????

I Wish everyone would take a minute and go and write there name and phone # on there paddle with a Sharpie marker. This would really help out everyone involved. I guess if you are reading this that suggestion might be too late.....
Something to remember for your new paddle.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Werner sidekick, white blades, black bent shaft. I had my name/phone on it, but noticed that it had worn off. One of those things that I had planned on fixing eventually.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Werner low end*

straight shaft black, yellow plastic blades, low end Werner. Lost 3+ weeks ago at the BTO wave, though it may have jammed in a rock cause we never saw it surface and scouted down to Greely diversion dam.


----------



## JiffyPopper (Jun 25, 2008)

A Breakdown Aqua Bound paddle, white plastic blades, black fiberglass shaft, nearly new. If you found mine give me a call, Jason @ 303-815-6094


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

AT bent shaft. Carbon shaft with yellow/grey blades. Lost it on Spencer heights but its conceivable that it made it.



peterholcombe said:


> I found a Paddle on the Filter Plant today.
> Describe it correctly and I will get it back to you.
> Brand-Color-Shaft (bent or not).
> 
> ...


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry guys, 

None of these paddle descriptions fit the paddle I found.


----------



## wadekeith2003 (Feb 21, 2007)

break apart werner, it has a sticker on it of a skelaton rafting and says "Wasted Ancient Oarsman" which stands for (WAO)






peterholcombe said:


> I found a Paddle on the Filter Plant today.
> Describe it correctly and I will get it back to you.
> Brand-Color-Shaft (bent or not).
> 
> ...


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry, Not this one either....




wadekeith2003 said:


> break apart werner, it has a sticker on it of a skelaton rafting and says "Wasted Ancient Oarsman" which stands for (WAO)


----------



## GOOMAZ (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lost Paddle*

I lost a stohlquist paddle a few days ago. The shaft was black, and the blades were fairly worn in and had a yellowish color to them. Please let me know if this is the paddle you found.

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

peterholcombe said:


> I found a Paddle on the Filter Plant today.
> Describe it correctly and I will get it back to you.
> Brand-Color-Shaft (bent or not).
> 
> ...


break down with poggies attached, werner, yellow blades


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Geoff, 
What brand was the paddle you lost? To my knowledge Stohlquest has never made paddles? 
Straight or bent shaft?
Any other identifying features.
The paddle I found has a black shaft but I need more description. 






GOOMAZ said:


> I lost a stohlquist paddle a few days ago. The shaft was black, and the blades were fairly worn in and had a yellowish color to them. Please let me know if this is the paddle you found.
> 
> Thanks,
> Geoff


----------



## GOOMAZ (Jun 24, 2008)

peterholcombe said:


> Hey Geoff,
> What brand was the paddle you lost? To my knowledge Stohlquest has never made paddles?
> Straight or bent shaft?
> Any other identifying features.
> The paddle I found has a black shaft but I need more description.




I am very new to the sport (pretty much this year) and so last I checked, I thought it was a Stohlquest, but that's more or less a guess. The shaft itself was straight. In terms of a better description the blades on the paddle were fairly worn down as I bought it used. I don't know the exact length of the paddle, but I am 6'1 and the paddle was shorter than me, if that helps. Outside of that, I am not sure what other distinguishing features were on the paddle that might be used to identify it. 

Thanks Again,
Geoff


Feel free to call if my description fits the paddle: 401-447-6050


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Geoff,

Are you sure that it had a straight shaft? I thought it had a bent shaft with orange blades with the stohlquest sticker? Anyway the large sticker will give it away. Hope this is yours Geoff.



GOOMAZ said:


> I am very new to the sport (pretty much this year) and so last I checked, I thought it was a Stohlquest, but that's more or less a guess. The shaft itself was straight. In terms of a better description the blades on the paddle were fairly worn down as I bought it used. I don't know the exact length of the paddle, but I am 6'1 and the paddle was shorter than me, if that helps. Outside of that, I am not sure what other distinguishing features were on the paddle that might be used to identify it.
> 
> Thanks Again,
> Geoff
> ...


----------



## jmetten (Apr 23, 2008)

harmony paddle with straight black shaft and white blades


----------

